# Como enciendo un bombilla con un rele y el puerto paralelo?



## prextor (Feb 28, 2006)

Bueno primero que nada me presento, Soy prextor y soy nuevo en el foro, gusto en conocerlos
mi consulta es ¿alguien me puede explicar como funciona un rele?
Mi intensión es accionarlo con 5V del puerto paralelo y que al accionar el rele se encienda una bombilla de 220V

Por favor ayudenme  ops:  la verdad conozco repoco de electronica

se agradece.
PD: si junto can la explicacion me podrian mandar el diseño del circuito se los agradeceria un monton.

MUCHAS GRACIAS Y MUCHOS SALUDOS


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hola, bienvenido.
El funcionamiento de un relé es bien simple: consta de dos bobinas, de manera que cuando circula corriente por la primera bobina, se cierra el circuito en la segunda, y también comienza a circular corriente. La primer bobina actúa como un electroimán, cerrando el circuito de la segunda con un interruptor. Luego, aunque deje de circular corriente por la primer bobina, el circuito en la segundo seguirá cerrado.
Para tu circuito tendrías que colocar un relé de esa relación (5V en la primera bobina; 220V en la segunda, preferentemente un poco más) en paralelo con el puerto, con uno de los extremos conectado a una salida y el otro a masa. La segunda bobina va conectada directamente lo que quieras que se accione. También debes colocar un diodo en paralelo con la primer bobina del relé, en inversa, es decir con la línea plateada hacia la salida del puerto paralelo.

Perdón por lo burda de la explicación, si te queda alguna duda (o si me equivoco en algo) posteen.

PD: tengan piedad, sólo estoy en quinto año de la secundaria de electrónica.


----------



## Luis Alberto Ramírez (Mar 2, 2006)

Hola, puedes utilizar a la salida del puerto el integrado moc3011 que sirve para que no se queme el puerto, tienes que conectar la patita 1 al puerto y la 2 a tierra, las salidas son las patitas 4 y 6 que debes conectar una a un transistor o  o lo puedes conectar al triac 2n6071 y eliminas el relevador, en caso de que no lo quieras eliminar, tienes que conectar un transistor 2n2222 donde la base la conectas a la terminal 4 y la 6 a tus 5 volts, el colector del 2n2222 lo conectas a voltaje y el emisor del 2n2222 a la bobina del relevador, la otra terminarl del relevador va a tierra. en el otro extemo de tu relevador conectas los 220 volts en una terminal y en la otra conectas la bombilla y la terminal faltante de la bombilla va al otro polo de 220v y con eso cada que mandes un pulso se activa primero el opto 3011 que manda un pulso al transistor o triac y a su vez a la bobina para que se active lo que quieras, en caso de algún corto circuito tu puerto está protegido. Si tienes más dudas con gusto quedo a tus órdenes. 

Saludos y espero te sirva de algo esto.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 8, 2006)

Hola, pues aunque la respuesta la hago bastante tarde, sospecho que a alguien le servirá algún día.

Hice un sencillo programa en C que lo único que hace es poner en alto obajo el pin 2 del puerto paralelo encendiendo el led de un moc3010 mismo que por medio del fotodiac dispara la compuerta dde un Triac que se encarga de hacer llegar la Corriente a La carga.

Tal vez este pograma no funcione en Windows NT/XP debido a las restricciones del puerto paralelo por parte de Windows pero parece ser que por ahi anda un parce para solucionarlo, de cualquier manera funciona perfecto en 98/ME

Saludos y espero que les sirva y cualquier comentario es bienvenido, prueben el programa y si tiene algún fallo me dicen


----------



## necker1 (Abr 21, 2010)

compadre...me puedes facilitar el codigo de la aplicacion?... seria de gran ayuda...


----------



## maleo (Abr 8, 2011)

EinSoldiatGott muchas gracias por el circuito, justo estaba buscando esto porque lo que tengo que hacer es controlar mediante una pc el horario en que prende una sirena, a la que solo se le debe entregar un pulso por 1 segundo para que suene y apague.
Pido disculpas por el lenguaje empleado, ya que lo mio es la Informática y no tanto la electrónica,  pero mi duda era de a que haces referencia con F N A y B, y a que salida de esas debería conectar  el Positivo y Negativo de la Alarma.

Desde ya muchas gracias. Aguardo tu respuesta.


----------

